# USB Type-C: I've Never Been So Excited About a Dumb Little Port



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> By now you've no doubt heard how USB Type-C is the single omni-port on Apple's new MacBook. That and the ensuing outcry of dongle outrage. But don't let that sour you to the idea of USB Type-C because it really is fantasticat least if you have more than one.
> 
> Here is a quick, down-and-dirty primer of what makes USB Type-C so great:


Here


----------

